# Derrick Coleman traded to Detroit, Corliss Williamson to Philly



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia 76ers President and General Manager Billy King announced today that the Sixers have acquired forward Corliss Williamson and an undisclosed amount of cash in exchange for forward Derrick Coleman and center Amal McCaskill. McCaskill, a free agent who played for the 76ers in 2003-04, was re-signed to a contract today prior to the trade with the Detroit Pistons.


LINK

It's great to have Coleman off our hands.. but Corliss Williamson? I don't know what to say about this, I haven't really been a fan of Corliss since his stint as sixth man. He gives us more size so that's a good thing, but he has three years and $18 million left on his contract.

We received a better player than we gave up, but at best I think this trade is a wash. We lost in the contract numbers depending on what McCaskill got (knowing Dumars, it was nothing).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Adding to this, I think we can win this trade if we use some of that money we received in the deal to buy out Greg Buckner's contract.

I'm surprised we could turn DC into anything, but considering that in recent years he played his best ball under Larry Brown, it's a nice fit, especially considering the Pistons have a team option on his final season.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

It's a pretty good trade for both teams I think. If DC is healthy for the Pistons then he should be somewhat useful. Picking up Corliss is a pretty good move for the Sixers IMO.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I like this move, it makes our bench even stronger. 

Williamson isnt a all-star but I think he'll without a doubt make the team better, I'm starting to get hyped for this coming season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Great Addition. Corliss Williamson will be a great bench player, he makes so many offensive mismatches, yet he can hold his own on D. If they send a Slow PF to guard him, he can get by them, if they send a Sf to guard him, then he posts up. Good trade. I am really liking these 6ers.

Good Luck.

BFreak.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Williamson is an OK pickup. I'm guessing he'll play the 3, since the frontcourt is pretty crowded. Probably the best we would've gotten for DC, so good move.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't care for this move much. It seems like Philly just always has a wide selection of average veterans with semi-long, costly contracts, and this move just adds to that. Williamson is a solid bench player, but is that worth giving up an expiring contract (Coleman has two years left, but can be bought out after this one)? Maybe if he had a more reasonable deal himself, but at three years and $18 million, I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't understand why the Pistons did this deal. 

Obviously Corliss Williamson is a much better player than Derrick Coleman. Were the Pistons after Amal McCaskill? I doubt that too - they already have Elden Campbell, Antonio McDyess, Darko Milicic, Ben Wallace, and Rasheed Wallace. Are they planning to further bench Milicic? Or maybe this is a move with concern to contracts?


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I like it. Williamson has always been a favorite of mine. Tough guy who has a good offensive game. We needed some depth in the post.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the move. Williamson doesn;t have that bad a contract, only one more year than Colemans, and WIlliamson will be a lot more useful than Coleman. Thing is, the Sixers still need to make some mroe moves sine they have too many players on the roster now. Their most tradeable asset, Snow, is gone. Coleman was thought to be a buyout guy, but that option is gone too. Curious to see how the Sixers trim down their roster.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

I hope this doesn't take too much PT from Iguodala.....


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I guess that 76ers will try to trade for Abdur-Rahim, involving Big Dog...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zuca</b>!
> I guess that 76ers will try to trade for Abdur-Rahim, involving Big Dog...


I doubt that hopefully.


----------

